# 1984 Team 7-11 Murray by Serotta For Sale



## Walter (May 9, 2008)

*SOLD!*

I have decided to sell my 1984 Team 7-11 Murray by Serotta. This is the all red Team race bike.  

It is the real deal according to the folks at Serotta who ran the serial number and examined photos of it.  There are no records at Serotta determine whose bike it was.  Serotta says it was made in the production run before the Olympics.  They think it may have been one of the back up U.S. Team bikes (presumably because of no rider name on the bike).  However, given the fact of the removal of some of the decals by a prior owner, a name may have been on it at one time.  

There are some smaller format photos currently on my Wool Jersey site at  http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/1/  Within the next few days I will have larger format photos, that will enlarge still further, up on the same site.

This bike has serial number 83122 stamped on the Cinelli bottom bracket. The seat tube is 54 c-c and the top tube is 55 c-c. It has Cinelli Criterium bars (65 - 40) and 170 cranks. It is all Super Record, except for Dia Compe brake levers, and has Wolber rims and a Concor saddle (all as original on the team bikes). 

The only negative on the bike is that the stickers on one side are worn (a prior owner tried to retouch them) and some of the others have been removed.  I have recently provided Greg Softley (CycleMondo in Australia) the info needed to clone the original decals/stickers (dimensions and extensive photos).  The paint is original.

This is a real piece of American cycling history. See the March/April 2008 issue of Road Bike Action magazine for more information on the bikes and the 7-11 Team.

Let me know if you have any questions or interest in the bike.  I have it priced at $1995.  The bike will be professionally packed in a new style, super strong Trek Madone bike box by a local bike shop for shipping. There will be a $40 charge for the packing/handling plus actual shipping charges to your address. I ship FedEx Ground at a preferred (lower) rate. 

Walter
Tucson AZ


----------



## Walter (May 11, 2008)

I now have larger, better resolution photos of the bike, which will enlarge still further, up on my Wool Jersey site at:

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/1/


----------



## Walter (May 15, 2008)

The bike is sold...thanks for the interest.


----------

